# bikes on hols



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

So i flushed the water system, checked the gas, filled up with diesel, got cci card and wallet with ferry tickets for monday evening to calais.
Marg has packed plenty of clothes for all conditions. No route had been planned but I have taken notes on other members postings and have several site books.
Eastern side of France down to Geneva I had thought, some mountain scenery instead of the sea. Will go on a bit further if weather is not too great. First mh visit to France

Then she dropped the bombshell, Whats that clothes aerer bracket thingy do on the back of mh.
Stupidly i said its a bike rack.
Oh you better put the bikes on then was her reply.
I imediatly thought of going to Holland.

So if any of you can sugest sites with relativley flat cycle ways down to and around maybe Geneva I would be most gratefull. (unfit 57 year old)

Regards to all

Dave P


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Don't worry about it, Dave, our bikes have been all over Europe and not come off the back. If there's a hill, Viv won't do it, and I'm not that keen  . It's useful to have 'em on the back. 

In Geneva, there's a site on the south side of the lake, (can't think of the name) which is quite good, and you can cycle along the lakeside into town. There's also a camping cheques site in a village just over the border in France which has a nice pool. I'll have a look in the book later :roll:


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

I have 2 new bikes on the back of our van and have never used them in the year or so that we have had them

Dave

656


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi DaveP

The secret to cycling at Geneva is to cycle along the lakeside and not away from it otherwise you will find quite a few stiff climbs.
There is a good site not too far away in Lausanne, from here you can cycle along the lakeside as far as Montreux with hardly any inclines.
The scenery is spectacular all around the lake so enjoy your trip.


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

> There is a good site not too far away in Lausanne, from here you can cycle along the lakeside as far as Montreux with hardly any inclines.


....and if the weather gets too hot jump off the bikes and into the lake!! :wink:

Don't forget if you are into your walking you could do far worse than buy a pass for one of the summer ski lifts and take in the scenery from up high!! You are making me green with envy but as you can see from my ticker it's not long till we'll be following you down to the alps!!!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I won't cycle in this country but, given the network of largely flat traffic free cycle tracks in Europe , I enjoy cycling there.

Apart from the cycle trip for the sake of cycling somewhere it is very useful to have a bike to nip to the shops from the site. Take them with you. It's amazing the sense of achievement I feel as an unfit 60 year old when we go anywhere. I don't do uphills or busy roads though but will walk that part of the route.

G


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Then she dropped the bombshell, Whats that clothes aerer bracket thingy do on the back of mh.
> Stupidly i said its a bike rack.
> Oh you better put the bikes on then was her reply.


Could you try telling her that even the rack on its own, let along loaded with bicycles, greatly increases the turbulence and drag at the rear of your otherwise sleakly aero-dynamic motor vehicle and that it would be un-green to take bikes on your trip?


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

we always take the bikes and use them, but have you included the bikes and rack in your booking you may have to pay the excess length charge or least its one way getting out of taking them


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Hi DaveP

Try Lake Annecy. Plenty of campsites and a dedicated cycle track along the western side. It follows the lake shore most of the way and is very flat.

Trevor


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

We never go anywhere without our bikes. Ann came off her bike today and has a large bruise on her leg. She got straight back on her bike after falling off I am glad she did as im to old to give crossbars.

steve & ann. ------ teensvan.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Bike racks for bikes????

Surely not..

I thought they were for hanging wetsuits and bootees and rash vests and holding body boards and clothes lines..... and great for drying kites too

Actually we have used our bikes once and it was great, but if we never took them again the rack is one of the most useful bits of gear in the MH. Oh yes G did cycle a few miles to get me tablets one day cos I had a dreadful cold. 
Maybe I shouldn't have been complaining about him forgetting my birthday in another post yesterday....

Catherine.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Thank you all for your advice.

Noted the lakes to visit and ready to roll.

If anyone spots Autotrail Cheyenne H 15 DTP give us a wave, or pop in for a drink.

Best club I have ever belonged to


Dave P


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Annecy ("Ann sea")*

Hello there,

Have to Agree with Trevorf, Annecy is the better place to Cycle and it has a dedicated path the whole length and beyond on the Western side of the lake.

Trev


----------

